# 260 Rem



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one shooting 140 or 142 SMKs out of their 260? If so what OAL are you getting? I just got my McGowen Premier Match barrel(after 18 weeks they finally got it done) and I can only get 2.765 with the bullet touching the lands. Half the bullet is in the case. I am guessing this isn't the way it should be, but since I am new to the 260 I don't know for sure. Thanks for any info!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds pretty close to the factory 2.800 I found on 6mmbr site, every bullet is different with it's shape so I think you are on the right track.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea, the measurement is dead nuts on with the Sierra book for COAL, but I am wondering if I shouldn't have more space to load the bullets a bit longer?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It sounds a bit tight to me. Mine touches at 2.830 for my PacNor Supermatch and wish mine were a bit tighter. Shooting those long Berger 140 gr. VLD's they are too long for the magazine. Good luck with that barrel. I am not familiar with that company, so let us know how it works.

:sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Longshot, let me tell you a bit about the company:

First ordered a 6.5X284 Norma and the .260 Rem Savage Pre-Fit barrels on Dec 27th 2009 through a private vendor on another website. I was told 6-8 weeks for delivery, but I was warned by the vendor to check my twist rates before installing. (A bit odd that I should have to do that, I thought) The 6.5X284 N was right on, but the .260 was a 1:9" not a 1:8" like I had ordered. They showed up about at 9.5 weeks. A tad late, but not too bad. I called McGowen numerous times and left messages with my name and #, and also 3-4 e-mails. Didn't hear a thing for over 2 weeks, so I called the vendor to see if he could help me. He contacted McGowen and they told me to have the barrel packaged and outside my door the next day for FedEx pickup. I tried that 3 days in a row, and it never got picked up. Tried for another week to get in touch with them and ended up having to call the vendor again. McGowen finally called me back, and said they had "lost the work order" so they contacted FedEx and they picked up my barrel the next day. The vendor called me about a week later and told me he had spoken with DAN(part owner or manager, I am not sure) from McGowen and DAN told him my twist really was wrong (no sh*t, really??) and they would "expedite" making a new barrel and getting it to me. 4 weeks later I called McGowen to see how my "expedited" barrel was coming, and spoke with DAN. Dan told me it was coming along fine, and was just in the finishing stages. I asked him when I could expect it at my door, and he then told me he would go check the "floor" for a barrel that was farther along than mine, and finish it to my specs. I asked if they had even started on mine, and there was dead silence for about 30 seconds, then I was told, "yes, it has been started." I allowed 4 more weeks to go by before calling McGowen again and got absolutely no reply from them. I called the vendor and he contacted McGowen and called me back. He told me they had not started my new barrel right away and I could expect it in 2 weeks. 3 weeks later I finally received this new barrel and it looks like they screwed up again 2.765 isn't going to do me much good with 140 and 142 SMKS not to mention 140 VLDs. Even though my 6.5X284 N shoots the lights out I would not suggest any one deal with this company. I have read reports on the SavageShooters site that they lie a lot and have even been accused of theft. I wish I had known all that before I ordered from them!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like the only other option, and albeit not a good one is to have someone else cut the chamber with a longer throat.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There is a tool out there that you can buy and do it yourself. I'd have to talk to a buddy where he got his, but it's basically a reamer without the cutters on it except for the throat. It uses the walls to center and the lands as a second contact point if i remember right. It just has a T handle on it. You can lengthen your free bore so your jump is exactly what you want. It's a bit of money for the tool from what I remember.

edit: Here you go.
http://www.pacifictoolandgauge.com/products/reamers/necknthroat.htm

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks deano, I am just looking to see what measurements others are using first. I don't want to get ahead of the game, but that looks like a less expensive way to go about it, thanks!!!


----------

